# milwaukee it's making a pro press



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Anyone see this? It was all over the wholesale house today. I guess it comes out in October.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Saw it on Facebook a few weeks ago. If I did lots of commercial copper or whole house water filters, I would be interested.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Was there any info on price? Is there any information online?







Paul


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

They are gonna be 2k for the small one and 3 for the big one. Similar to ridgid


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Same Viega fittings?


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Yup same fittings can even use rigid jaws


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

rocksteady said:


> Was there any info on price? Is there any information online?
> Paul


Got quote yesterday at Ferguson

Up to 1" is $1570.00

Up to 2" is $2,950.00


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Why buy one at Ridgid prices but with Milwaukee quality?


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

The rigid press we bought for 2" was close to the milwakee 1" size...


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> Why buy one at Ridgid prices but with Milwaukee quality?


If you already have lots of milwaukee tools, the batteries are interchangeable


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Where's the Milwaukee pipe wrench ?


----------



## Tim`s Plumbing (Jan 17, 2012)

I have the original Ridgid cordless Pro Press and mine takes Makita batteries.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

Tim`s Plumbing said:


> I have the original Ridgid cordless Pro Press and mine takes Makita batteries.


I have 2 pro presses they take the Makita batteries also


----------



## Smitten_kitten (Sep 8, 2011)

I would love to see miluwakee come up wit h 3-4" 18volt pvc shears i think that would be a great idea. I love the 12 volt pvc shears for 2" and smaller saves so much time.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Smitten_kitten said:


> I would love to see miluwakee come up wit h 3-4" 18volt pvc shears i think that would be a great idea. I love the 12 volt pvc shears for 2" and smaller saves so much time.


How well do they cut 11/2"&2" sch 40 PVC? Have you tried Cutting old sch 40 PVC from a remodel? Has it ever cracked the pipe vs cutting straight through? 

I have some 12 volt Milwaukee tools that aren't really that great after a few months. Just curious about this one

Thanks


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Milwaukee sucks my opinion Bosch going good so far


----------



## Smitten_kitten (Sep 8, 2011)

Michaelcookplum said:


> How well do they cut 11/2"&2" sch 40 PVC? Have you tried Cutting old sch 40 PVC from a remodel? Has it ever cracked the pipe vs cutting straight through?
> 
> I have some 12 volt Milwaukee tools that aren't really that great after a few months. Just curious about this one
> 
> Thanks


How well does it cut... better than i can with a saw or a sawzall. In all honestly its awsome. Factory cuts, cuts quick as a sawzall with no mess. As long as you can align the blade straight you gotta perfect fast cut. No climbing up and down ladders to make your cuts you can do all the cutting from the ladder. Cuts Through any type of pipe pretty much as long as its plastic. Its and Apprentices best friend. You cut a peice of 2" pvc an 1/2" too long just bite off the end and viola 2 seconds later you dont look like an idiot cuz you measured wrong:thumbsup:

Blade lasts for ever i have done 1000s of cuts the blades as good as it was. Sometimes it requires a tightening or it won't cut but thats just an allen key.

It has trouble cutting brittle pipes like tail peices more often then not they shatter.you can do it though if you throttle the trigger back and forth . Same with pressure pipe i have Cracked and shattered pressure pipe before but it was old pipe. But once you get the hang of how to use the trigger you can even cut old pressure pipe no problem. Cuts sch 80. Thing is my best friend when i rough a house. its like 240 bucks for 2 batteries and charger 180 for just the tool. Get it you'll fall in love.


----------



## Smitten_kitten (Sep 8, 2011)

revenge said:


> Milwaukee sucks my opinion Bosch going good so far


 
Ugh alot of people don't like miluwakee here, I likek bosch too the best. i just wish they had more selection for plumbers. Miluwakee is catering to our needs thats pretty sweet imo.


----------



## chuckscott (Oct 20, 2010)

Looks a lot easier to sling around. sure would be nice to have as long as it performs well. site says its good for 40,000 crimps before calibration. I am sure that milwaukee is a little quicker than ridgid for that process.


----------



## jredman45 (Mar 30, 2012)

Smitten_kitten said:


> How well does it cut... better than i can with a saw or a sawzall. In all honestly its awsome. Factory cuts, cuts quick as a sawzall with no mess. As long as you can align the blade straight you gotta perfect fast cut. No climbing up and down ladders to make your cuts you can do all the cutting from the ladder. Cuts Through any type of pipe pretty much as long as its plastic. Its and Apprentices best friend. You cut a peice of 2" pvc an 1/2" too long just bite off the end and viola 2 seconds later you dont look like an idiot cuz you measured wrong:thumbsup:
> 
> Blade lasts for ever i have done 1000s of cuts the blades as good as it was. Sometimes it requires a tightening or it won't cut but thats just an allen key.
> 
> It has trouble cutting brittle pipes like tail peices more often then not they shatter.you can do it though if you throttle the trigger back and forth . Same with pressure pipe i have Cracked and shattered pressure pipe before but it was old pipe. But once you get the hang of how to use the trigger you can even cut old pressure pipe no problem. Cuts sch 80. Thing is my best friend when i rough a house. its like 240 bucks for 2 batteries and charger 180 for just the tool. Get it you'll fall in love.


I have the PVC shear and want to add that it will crack if the pipe is cold, also I have found if the pipe has some age it's more likely to crack. Also had problems when cutting into existing line and the pipe can't move in either direction. Other than this it's my favorite tool, hadn't had to use a saw on anything under 2" in awhile.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

I've played with the milwaukee pro press now. You can open the jaws with one finger. This by itself makes it much more worth it than t the ridgid.


----------

